# 92FS ordered from Bud's Gun Shop



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am anxiously awaiting delivery of my new Beretta 92FS Police Special from Bud's Gun Shop! I placed the order today - $479 w/3 mags!! Hopefully the transfer with the local FFL will go smooth - I dont have any experience with the local guy I selected from Bud's "pre-approved" list so I am a bit leery, but optimistic - Pittsboro,NC is a pretty small town 

Stay tuned for a range report!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

If you haven't already done so, you might want to contact the local dealer and give them a heads up regarding your order.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*92FS Police Special*

You will definitely enjoy the Beretta. I just picked on up from Franklin's of Athens and it is a great shooter. Accurate as all get out and compliments my 96's with a caliber that I can shoot more economically. I am also comfortable with the 9x19mm as a defense round having carried a Browning HiPower years ago as an investigator with a South Georgia Police Department. Silvertips were the round of choice back then and they worked very well. The Beretta gives you the DASA option and a very classic design. Mine feeds everything I have thrown at it as well which I attribute to the linear movement of the barrel and the high round placement from the magazine into the chamber with little angle of attack to overcome. Enjoy and let us know how you like it. Went to Clydes and picked up some new GI mags to make my total mags on hand 10. I tend to like the floorplate of the 15 round mags that come with this package over the flat plate of the GI mags or the extended plate on my 17 round mags. It's a personal choice though, and use whatever fits your needs.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

You have purchased one of the all time great pistols. Seriously. 

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dynamik1 said:


> Hopefully the transfer with the local FFL will go smooth - I dont have any experience with the local guy I selected from Bud's "pre-approved" list so I am a bit leery, but optimistic


There was no contact info for the FFL I had chosen, so to be safe I went back to Bud's website and found another one in my area. Called him up, had a nice conversation and then called Bud's and told them to change the "ship to". Bud's has been awesome to work with so far. Their guys are very nice on the phone and their prices look awesome! Call to action: Consumers: Support commerce that supports YOU!


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

These guns are rock solid all around, a bit bulky for concealed carry but, a comforting bulky.:enforcer:


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I picked up the 92FS Police Special today. After I couldnt get in contact with the FFL listed in my town I selected another FFL transfer partner in a town about 20miles away. The name of the establishment was Payday Jewelry Loans LOL! I really expected a sleazy, dirty hole in the wall with used construction equipment on pawn from all the day laborers and some lousy musical instruments from brats whose parents wanted them to play an instrument. But when I got there I was very surprised. It turns out that the place is a Glock dealer that is just starting up - it appears that the "pawn" side of the business is minimal.

The only thing that really surprises me about the gun is that it came in a cardboard box. Other than that, it seems rock solid. Can't wait to get it to a range. I promised SWMBO that I wouldnt bring any ammo into the house until I procured a biometric gunvault. She is very nervous about having a gun in the house because we have a teenager and a toddler. She didnt grow up around guns and has never shot one - maybe I can get her to the range sometime and help relieve some of her anxiety.

Range report to follow ASAP.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

Mine shoots pretty nice, I bought it mostly because price of reloading for my 45LC has become expensive and the PA-63 gets uncomfortable to shoot after 2 or 3 magazines. The Beretta just feels better all around.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's a pic of the new iron


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Nice RED... I mean gun. :smt023


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Range Report: I took the Beretta with me on a trip to Detroit last week. I stopped by an old favorite gun store/shooting range and put 150rds through it - it fired excellently right out of the box! I am really impressed with the craftsmanship and quality of this gun. Great choice!!


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

My M9 also came in the cardboard box, I ordered a hard plastic box from the Beretta USA website, I think it was $18


----------



## BRONzDOME (Oct 17, 2008)

After snooping and looking around....I also purchased one from Buds Gun Shop on 9/29, it was a sweet deal....Yeah it came in a cardboard box, but I did'nt care, I got a nylon Bulldog case from Cabelas for $20 and was happy with that.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

So, I've had mine a couple months and hate the sights - my own issue - I have a hard time seeing them. Next week I am sending the slide to Trijicon to get Tritium sights installed. Range Report to follow.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Dynamik1 said:


> So, I've had mine a couple months and hate the sights - my own issue - I have a hard time seeing them. Next week I am sending the slide to Trijicon to get Tritium sights installed. Range Report to follow.


Just curious, why don't you just purchase the sights and have them installed by a local gunsmith?

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Just curious, why don't you just purchase the sights and have them installed by a local gunsmith?
> 
> -Jeff-:watching:


Front sight is part of the slide - it must be drilled - so he has to send it there.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Front sight is part of the slide - it must be drilled - so he has to send it there.


Yeah...they don't sell a sight set that a smith could install. The only way is to send them the slide.


> Trijicon Beretta 3 Dot Front & Rear Night Sight Set fits Beretta 92 & 96 Series. Please note that the Trijicon Night Sight Set must be profesionally installed by Tooltech Gunsight. The integral front blade on the slide is drilled and a lamp assembly with sapphire dot and white outline is installed.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, I learned something today. 

-Jeff-


----------

